

What Is Overengineering? - rayvega
http://www.codesimplicity.com/post/what-is-overengineering/

======
rflrob
Seems like a more general case of "Premature optimization is the root of all
evil". Rather than just being speed optimizations, it's functionality
optimization, but the same principle of don't fix something until you know it
needs fixing applies.

